
Ruling Expected on Twittering Anarchist Raided Under ‘Rioting’ Laws - phsr
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2009/10/twitter-anarchist/
======
jobu
_If Madison were an Iranian using Twitter to coordinate government protests,
he’d likely be considered a hero in the West._

While I don't agree with this guy's ideology, it is interesting to see how our
government reacts when "disruptive" technologies such as twitter are turned
against it. It certainly looks like the police overstepped their bounds, but
regardless of whether this guy gets convicted, the police have already won.
They succeeded in taking this guy out of play for most of the G20.

~~~
steveklabnik
There were many others doing what he did. Yeah, he was the best, but I was
still getting plenty of updates from other people.

------
masomenos
I guess using twitter for political organizing falls in the same category as
DDT: fine for other nations, illegal in the US.

------
Sapient
Is the US really the land of the free still?

~~~
lkrubner
Until the 1964 Civil Rights Act, women and racial minorities had their rights
curtailed by law. The Family Laws of the earlier Progressive period had
established that women should be paid less than men, the nominal goal being to
raise men's wages so they could support a family. Women didn't get a nation-
wide right to open a mutual fund till the 1970s ("nation-wide" meaning some
states allowed it, and some states didn't).

It would be tough to pick out a year when America was ever really free. The
best it can claim is that, for a long time, it was doing better than other
countries. But it seems to me that Europe caught up a long time ago.

